# Bios help (2.2 tb infinity not working)



## zerocool90x (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello,

A quick heads up I'm a "NOOB"...

So i installed a Vertex 3 120gb ssd in to my tower... After that was done installed windows 7 on it works fine... Also got windows 7 installed on my Hdd 2TB hard drive works fine as well.... Now every time i turn my computer on instead of booting to one of my drives it goes to a screen that says 2.2TB infinity "press any key to enter boot menu" but none of the keys work to enter a boot menu so it just goes through that and then a black screen with the words "no bootable device press any key to reset" none of the keys on the key bored reset it... Everything was working fine before i have installed the Vertex 3 120 gb SSD .. even when i disable it still get the same problem...

To get into the bios i have to press CTRL + M .. but in the bios it doesn't give me any options besides my two hard drives listed to change it from raid 0 to raid 1 and erasing raid setup are the only things i can do in my bios... 

To boot to one of my drives i have to press F11 every time to get the boot menu selection screen... Which gives me options to boot to one of my drives...

Question i want to actually set up a boot order but don't know how to do so... And was wondering why the 2.2 tb infinity not working and how to fix that ?


_*IF you need any more info then this let me know: *
Marvell 88se91xx
Vertex 3 120gb SSD
Hdd 2Tb 
_


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f16/not-booting-to-hard-drive-please-help-637154.html


----------

